# Shout out for the Lye Guy



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Great CS from him, I just wanted to give him credit for it.

I had a problem w/a recent order from the Lye Guy, FedEx did not deliver/was holding it the warehouse, by the time I realized I was panicked b/c I was out of lye (and who wants that .  Anyway, sent some panicked emails to the LG, did not hear back, was pretty disappointed.  But he just emailed me w/this:

"Good evening [n_a].  I am so sorry that I have not gotten  back to you.  I screwed up.  I starred your email so that I could come  back to it and instead of seeing your emails from Friday  in my normal inbox, it sent them to the starred section where I didn't  see them till this evening.  I want to make this right by you.  I am  going to resend your order at no cost to you via FedEx with signature  required.  In addition, I am going to give you a full refund for your  previous order because this has been such a fiasco.  I hope that you  will reconsider orderering from me in the future.  I truely apologize  for the inconvenience and thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2015)

WOW. Thats good CS!! 

I'm going to place an order with him when my last bottle of lye from ace runs out. I was on the fence whether to order from him or ED. This made the decision for me.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes, definite difference in how he handled it and how ED did w/their Great Lye Fiasco event ....

And that refund is fairly substantial, it was for 26 lbs of lye, that was really nice of him.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll mention how someone spoke highly of him in my note to the seller (if there is space). I hope that keeps him having good CS.  

I just looked, and his prices are great. I just hope shipping doesn't kill me. That's why I haven't ordered online yet. Plus, the people at ace like me.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

You know, sometimes the best CS just involves saying "I am sorry, I screwed up."  When I see that, it gives the person so much more credibility for me.  I remember thinking that about Carrie during the Nurture sale when she had all those problems w/her web site, she just faced the problems head on, took responsibility, and tried as hard as she could to make things right.  I wish more sellers realized that was a good thing.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2015)

I think I've written "Oops, I'm sorry" before in a customer email. I guess things happen in online sales.


----------



## Susie (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, going to have to revisit getting lye from him.  I try to combine orders since I order so little, but finding someone who understands true customer service is rare these days, and should be rewarded.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Totally agree, Susie.  Thanks for thinking that.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 3, 2015)

I second the recommendation -- I've always had good experience with The Lye Guy. He's politely and quickly answered a couple of questions I've had, always shipped promptly, packages his stuff well, and generally seems like a truly nice person. 

I had heard a story from another soaper who had received an order and one of her plastic 2 lb containers of lye arrived with a split in the plastic, possibly from being dropped hard while shipping. The Lye Guy owned up to the problem and replaced the product.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 3, 2015)

I have to say, I love seeing a positive shout out!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

I know, easy to grumble when things go wrong, it is kind of nice to be able to shout out when they go right.  Which sometimes is less frequent, since really good CS is not that common.  Also, love to see it in a small business (I assume his is), where answering emails is a pain b/c you are doing all the work, and making a refund - unasked for - must sting more b/c he is not a mega business w/mega margins.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 3, 2015)

Just ordered from him last week. What got my attention was the "buy five, get one free" promotion and the prices of the 2 lb containers. The way I figured it, I was able to get six 2 lb containers and a 2 lb container of potassium hydroxide for around the same price as buying 4 2 lb containers of Roebic 100% Lye (drain cleaner) at Rural King or 3 at Lowes. This included the cost of shipping. Not a bad deal. Now, I did end up with an added expense of buying a Gamma Seal Lid for my 5 gallon bucket so that I could store my lye, but I was going to do that anyway.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Cenz, prob. misreading your post, but you're not going to open all the bottles and put them into the big bucket?  I couldn't tell if you meant that or just pre-batching lye water.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 3, 2015)

There aren't a lot of suppliers for soaping ingredients here in the northeast, and I pay exorbitant shipping on almost all the stuff I order, so I was thrilled to find the Lye Guy years ago, and have been ordering from him ever since. He has good prices and he ships fast, I've never had a bad experience. Love the Lye Guy!


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Cenz, prob. misreading your post, but you're not going to open all the bottles and put them into the big bucket?  I couldn't tell if you meant that or just pre-batching lye water.



neither opening them all and putting them into the bucket, nor pre-batch n_a. I plan on storing the bottles in the bucket. I have young (curious) 3, 4 and 5 year old nieces/nephews and the Gamma lid will act as another level of safety when they are around (besides being locked in the closet). I also plan on buying a big bag of lye in a few months and I plan on storing it in a couple of the buckets using Gamma lids.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh, cool, I thought it might be that.  I just worried a bit about all your lye going off   I worry about the bottles, too, with my curious, poky, doggie monsters, and am running out of high-up storage spaces!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 3, 2015)

Not Alley, if you ever run out you can come visit me in Monrovia on Fridays, Rosemead on Mondays or in Whittier, I purchase in 50# bags


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

I will remember that for the next emergency, thanks, Carolyn!  Although if you have a bunch of your soaps there (are those your market days?) it might be an extended sniffing session


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 3, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Oh, cool, I thought it might be that.  I just worried a bit about all your lye going off





Come on NA! How could you think that? I mean, its commoncenz. (Get it?!)


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 4, 2015)

I just ordered from the lye guy like half an hour ago LOL. The price was great, and shipping wasn't awful, so I'm happy. Hope it gets here before my current pricey Lowe's purchase runs out


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

I get all my lye from this man. he Is awesome. I live in dutchess county he is few counties up from me and his lye is good.

good price too 32 oz


----------

